# Uber, there you go.



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

You should've tweeted back that "hey Shawn Drivers DO expect tips same as waiters, taxi, food delivery guys do."


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

This is a faulty assumption. For an action, any action, there has to be a subject before the verb, a human who does the act. 

On their reply Uber erroneously and over presumptively referred to two mental actions, both the verbs "require" and "expect." Fact of the matter is they lie when they make a blanket assumption by only stating what the position of ••Uber•• and only Uber, is.

They cannot claim to, nor do they speak for the other contracted party, the drivers.

I don't know about y0u, but U drivers do not "require" anything. However, judging from the comments on these boards and talking to a # of Uber drivers, •••by an overwheming number••• drivers expect a tip, they quite welcome tips. 

So it is a material dishonesty for Uber to put words in our mouths and deny what many of us drivers are hoping for--in contradiction to their position.

If Uber were an honest outfit and not a so-called 'black company' they would rather say "Uber does not require a tip nor do we expect it however many drivers contracted by us have expressed that they do expect and welcome a consideration and this may vary from driver to driver."


----------

